# Harmony 900 won't learn a certain command...



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I have an annoying one. I did an install for someone Sunday with an Onkyo AVR, 2 Emotiva amps, and the Harmony 900 (including the PS3 adapter and of course a PS3)...
Almost everything went according to plan with one hiccup: 
To fully automate the system, the amps need a 12V trigger to come out of standby mode. The Onkyo has 2 trigger outputs, for Zone 2 and 3 respectively. When activating these via the Onkyo remote, the amps come out of standby just fine.
The issue is, we can't get the Harmony to learn the command to activate Zone 2 and 3 in the Onkyo, and therefore aren't getting the triggers to the amps...
I've thought about a workaround involving a Smartstrip and 2 wall-wart supplies from RS, but I'd rather get it working properly...
Anyone else have similar issues with Harmony?

The amps have so remote functions that I can find, and I can't find a way to reprogram the triggers in the Onkyo, and yes, when the Onkyo is shut off and back on, Zone 2 and 3 reset to "off" and need to be activated... no, no other piece of equipment in the rack generates triggers...


----------

